# antenna lead got to close



## JimVT

I was behind my place back in the timber and decided to transmit on high power.
antenna started flameing and stopped when it stopped transmitting.
75 watts 








I was in my Polaris high lifter .
it hasn't done anything to my plastic roof and it lays tight aginst it.
jim


----------



## Doc

Whoops.    Glad you caught it, and saw it before more damage happened.


----------



## ki0ho

A small lesson in RF theory..........try that at a 1000 watts....and realy have some fun!!!


----------



## JimVT

I carry a fire extinguisher now and am careful. some testing is needed but I may go down to 25 watts.
if it burned more I  wonder if it would have damaged the radio.


----------



## road squawker

JimVT said:


> ...and am careful....



Yeah, the radiating antenna looks to be about a foot from your head

I don't think the RF power level is the issue, It looks like the coax was rubbed for a while and finally wore down to the braid.


----------



## mbsieg

Please for the sake of those that love and care for you. http://hintlink.com/power_density.php


----------



## JimVT

looks like 5 watts would be ok.


----------



## JimVT

I run this for my 5 watt handheld. I need to hold it 5ft from me to be safe.





mbsieg said:


> Please for the sake of those that love and care for you. http://hintlink.com/power_density.php


----------



## road squawker

JimVT said:


> looks like 5 watts would be ok.



actually, at power levels below 50 watts, all 2 meter FM operations are exempt, also, ALL mobile operations on any frequency are also exempted by bulletin 65.

but,..... I still would move  or at least raise the antenna above the roofline.


----------

